# Spam-spam-spam us here!



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

and do not post a response to it in that thread. That makes some extra work for the mods to clear it up so don't do it.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I might add, the same goes for rude, insulting, name-calling or dangerous posts, etc. that may be of concern to us here.
The link to the rules is all over the site, so feel free to read them if you're not sure. 
For instance, SOME minor profanity is allowed, but personally, I don't like to see too much of it as we consider this to be a fun, friendly family-oriented forum. Words like **** and **** are automatically censored as you can see. But damn, if you can't cuss a LITTLE, well, ...you know.

:laughing:

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I like green eggs and spam, but not green spam and eggs.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you mean stuff like this?









No? :laughing:

This would be a good thread for a sticky Mike. Over on the Craft Forum, every once in a while I get a PM from someone telling me about a spam because they don't know about the red button.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

You can't be seriously spamming SPAM?
We'll get you for that, Spam I Am... :laughing:

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Now I have a yen for fried Spam and pancake syrup!:laughing::whistling2:

MMmmmm good.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Now I have a yen for fried Spam and pancake syrup!:laughing::whistling2:
> 
> MMmmmm good.


My sister used to make something called screpples that she fried and put pancake syrup on. It was very similar to Spam, but it was made with pork roast and beef roast. Yummy!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

All you ever need to know about Spam.
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/15/business/15spam.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I just clicked on the red dot for the gma2rjc posting. If that ain't Spam I don't know what is.

(Plus I thought it would be a good test for the modertors.)

Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

dtsman said:


> I just clicked on the red dot for the gma2rjc posting. If that ain't Spam I don't know what is.
> 
> (Plus I thought it would be a good test for the modertors.)
> 
> ...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

*sigh* Do I need to close this thread? :laughing:

DM


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> *sigh* Do I need to close this thread? :laughing:
> 
> DM


:yes: 
Spam comes in a lot of different flavors.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Now that made me chuckle..... glad I wasn't drinking water, "clean up" in dining room.....

Gary


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sir MixAlot said:


> :yes:
> Spam comes in a lot of different flavors.


Holy cow! I didn't know there were so many varieties of Spam! 

The "It's porktastic" comment is funny. 

Does it say "It's Spamplosive!" on one of the other cans? That sounds like something a person would say if the Spam didn't agree with them. :wink:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> Holy cow! I didn't know there were so many varieties of Spam!
> 
> The "It's porktastic" comment is funny.
> 
> Does it say "It's Spammosive!" on one of the other cans? That sounds like something a person would say if the Spam didn't agree with them. :wink:


that would be Spamplosive.


Does anybody actually eat spam? I hear so much about it but do not actually know anybody that eats the stuff. What is it?


Ah, Wikipedia tells me Spam is a portmanteau (I love that word) of spiced and ham. It sounds like it is basically chopped ham.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks nap, I'll fix the spelling.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> Thanks nap, I'll fix the spelling.


I was kidding about the word. I was simply putting your thoughts together with what I figured the proper term would be.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That was a sincere thanks nap. I'm glad you caught that. 'Spammosive' made no sense at all.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Wait! You mean that guy selling the fake Air Jordans is not legit? Oh noes!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have eaten Spam and it's not too bad. It would take a lot of ketchup to eat the fake Air Jordans.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> I have eaten Spam and it's not too bad. It would take a lot of ketchup to eat the fake Air Jordans.


:laughing:


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

I fished in Canada a few times and our guide would save the "emergency" Spam for himself while we had to eat walleye fillets for a shore lunch. Spam is almost the "national" food of Hawaii.

Dick


----------



## Nitefire (Jan 23, 2011)

What I want to know is...is all that spam in your kitchen cabinet? :wink:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Nitefire said:


> What I want to know is...is all that spam in your kitchen cabinet? :wink:


Me?

:laughing: No. I was at Meijers doing some grocery shopping and there was some of it stacked on the endcap shelves. 

There wasn't anyone around, so I took the camera out of my purse and snapped a picture.

Just as I pushed the button a woman walked around the corner and saw me. 

She looked at me like she'd never seen anyone taking a picture of the Spam display before. 

I told her to 'take a picture, it'll last longer!'. :laughing: I didn't really say that to her.


----------



## KateB (Mar 10, 2011)

Sir MixAlot said:


> :yes:
> Spam comes in a lot of different flavors.


Nothing better good define spam....lol...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

KateB said:


> Nothing better good define spam....lol...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


If you buy 20 cans they throw in a defibrillator.
You buy 30, they include the instructions.
Ron


----------



## pumpsol (Jul 11, 2011)

Good day everyone, i am new and thanks for the info i will surely do that, anyways, i love spam product my mom always buy those stuff.


----------



## amyevans (Feb 25, 2011)

To those who have actually eaten spam...

What does it actually taste like?!


----------



## operagost (Jan 8, 2010)

Salty, canned ham, pretty much.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

amyevans said:


> To those who have actually eaten spam...
> 
> What does it actually taste like?!


Fried in a lot of butter, it's like a heart attack in a can.


----------



## ahdyholmes (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks gma2rjc that was funny))


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Saratran0504 said:


> I like spam spam spam ha ha, it very interest
> 
> virtual assistant


 ***spam link removed***

-=chuckle=-

DM


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

It makes great catfish bait, a fellow in Memphis caught a 59 pounder using spam.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

jiju1943 said:


> It makes great catfish bait, a fellow in Memphis caught a 59 pounder using spam.


I'm going to try that---there is a deep hole in the river by my neighbors house---lots of big un's there---I want to get a look at one of them---


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> I'm going to try that---there is a deep hole in the river by my neighbors house---lots of big un's there---I want to get a look at one of them---


Use a 10/0 Kahle hook, you don't have to set the hook, just let the fish load the rod and hook himself.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Will do---I watched as two guys fished that hole---8 cats---3 to 5 pounds each in about 45 minutes.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

At least the cat fish should taste better than the spam:laughing:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> At least the cat fish should taste better than the spam:laughing:


Especially if you cut the dark streak out, that is what makes a fish taste bad, any fish. With a catfish I will bleed him out as soon as I catch him and soon as it has bleed out put it on ice. When cleaning don't let the outside of the skin touch the meat. Cold water fish always taste much better than warm water fish also. Mike a 10/0 hook may be a bit large for a fish that small, I would go with a 4/0.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks---My neighbor is a crack fisherman---although he can't be bothered with catfish I'll bet he knows their habits---


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Thanks---My neighbor is a crack fisherman---although he can't be bothered with catfish I'll bet he knows their habits---


Crack fisherman?! Is that legal? :laughing: j/k.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> Crack fisherman?! Is that legal? :laughing: j/k.


 
only in Illinois


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

In the Philippines you can go to the local McDonalds and get a breakfast consisting of Spam, eggs. rice and coffee. Not in the mood to go to Mickey D's, for a few cents more call and have it delivered:thumbup: The good life.:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I sure hope all those folks in Lawrenceville Ga. don't mind being relocated to INDIA!
Man, I hate liars, cheaters and spammers.....

DM


----------



## DIY-Her (Feb 19, 2012)

isn't it just a matter of checking a box as to what forum messages within a thread you want to delete? We run our photography site on vB4xx and I notice I can do it that way if I need to


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If I were a Mod, that would really get on my nerves, having to delete each post an idiot made like that. There are some who join and have a link to their business and make a one word post just to advertise their company, that really chaps my rear, it is hard to keep from saying something to them and sometimes I do. I hate to open a page of posts and all there is on that whole page is some post hound posting just to advertise or run his post count up. I have never understood why it was so important for a person to have so many posts. Whew, now I got one more post count.:whistling2: Sorry for the rant there.


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

*'tis a riddle, wrapped in a mystery, inside a conundrum*

Being a Brit the gastronomic form of Spam is well known to me, however the electronic form is a little more mercurial and I was hoping someone could enlighten me.

Targeted spam such as the Calgaryroofpost in this thread:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f9/flat-roof-removal-repair-145356/

How does this work? Has Calgary Flat Roof signed up for some service that has someone lurk on the forum, and then create a new profile to promote their services when a suitable post pops up? I would want my money back personally.

Just curious... :huh:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

spiragui said:


> Being a Brit the gastronomic form of Spam is well known to me, however the electronic form is a little more mercurial and I was hoping someone could enlighten me.
> 
> Targeted spam such as the Calgaryroof post in this thread:
> 
> ...


Calgaryroof IP is from India(IN) in region Southern and Eastern Asia so I imagine yes this is exactly what is happening... Just click the *Red !* in the lower left corner and report them when you see them. We boot them, they're spammers.
We get them and dozens more every day. 

DM


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I recognize that Zasranets as one who spammed my forum. Under 
biography" almost all list "man".


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Spam is unpaid advertising----we get a lot of sneak thieves here that want to use this forum to sell products without having to pay for the privilege--

The postings are confusing and rude to our members.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

yasirsawati said:


> can any one tell me more about waht is spam? and why i hit red dot?:huh:


 like this


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, now I'm hungry, I didn't know there was all that gourmet spam on the market, Spam and eggs, just don't get much betteren that.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

DIY-Her said:


> isn't it just a matter of checking a box as to what forum messages within a thread you want to delete? We run our photography site on vB4xx and I notice I can do it that way if I need to


 Yep. You can delete one post, a whole thread or one letter.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I see you've added to the title of this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, and it seems to be working well! 

:laughing:

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It would be pretty funny if those silly ol' lugheaded spammers stopped spamming any other threads in the forum and only spammed this thread, wouldn't it?


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

gma2rjc said:


> It would be pretty funny if those silly ol' lugheaded spammers stopped spamming any other threads in the forum and only spammed this thread, wouldn't it?


One just did.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I think he's about to be banned.... :laughing:. 

I always wonder why they waste their time registering and posting their useless information. 

Too much time on their hands, I guess.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Just so you know...90% of the people that visit this site are from the USA.

I doubt the handful of people that actually reside in the GTA have much use for a limo service on their way to the hardware store


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

(pssst! creeper, the links in that quote are active) :yes:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

What quote Barb.. you are weird


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

If I had a dime for every time I've heard that.... :laughing:


----------



## Obn2012_Aus (Sep 20, 2012)

Now that's a spam!


----------



## torres13rosac (Oct 30, 2012)

Those are deliciously flavored Spam my favorite, but not the spam spam thing!:laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone else been getting an email every hour of the day from a company selling watches? I've been getting them every hour, every day for about the past 3 or 4 weeks. 

I don't dare open the silly things, but it sure is annoying.


----------



## JustFixItPM (May 24, 2012)

This spam discussion has given me the best laugh I've had in awhile. Its good to see people not taking things too seriously - Thanks


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

can i spam here?


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

no limit?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

GanJa said:


> can i spam here?





GanJa said:


> no limit?


No limit, but it has to be the bacon flavored spam, fried and served with eggs, toast and homemade frozen strawberry jam. :yes:


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

gma2rjc said:


> No limit, but it has to be the bacon flavored spam, fried and served with eggs, toast and homemade frozen strawberry jam. :yes:



u made my nite :laughing:


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy new years to everyone


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

oops a day early lol


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

oops

lol


----------



## GanJa (Jul 4, 2012)

last one


----------



## jardinier (Mar 27, 2013)

*Smiling !*



Sir MixAlot said:


> :yes:
> Spam comes in a lot of different flavors.


 
lolll


----------



## Yurnero (Apr 27, 2013)

pr only 1,spam? you must kidding me


----------



## spiragui (Jul 1, 2010)

^ Define 'irony'...


----------



## JamesT79 (May 20, 2013)

*Spam on Rye*

What if the spam is really good? Say as good as if it tastes like proper ham? AND served with real eggs, not green ones?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

BigJim said:


> *If I were a Mod*, that would really get on my nerves, having to delete each post an idiot made like that. There are some who join and have a link to their business and make a one word post just to advertise their company, that really chaps my rear, it is hard to keep from saying something to them and sometimes I do. I hate to open a page of posts and all there is on that whole page is some post hound posting just to advertise or run his post count up. I have never understood why it was so important for a person to have so many posts. Whew, now I got one more post count.:whistling2: Sorry for the rant there.



Poof, your a mod. LOL


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

beenthere said:


> Poof, your a mod. LOL


Hmmmm that came back to haunt me. LOL Got a little carried away there didn't I.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Hmmmm that came back to haunt me. LOL Got a little carried away there didn't I.


Almost fell out of my chair when I stumbled across that post. LOL


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

> here are some who join and have a link to their business and make a one word post just to advertise their company, that really chaps my rear, it is hard to keep from saying something to them and sometimes I do.


Yeah! or they use some stupid obvious spammy user name that makes no sense and sounds like a badly translated google Chinese to English via way of Portugese translation, and then they post either in Chinese, or what reads like a google Chinese to English via way of Portugese translation advertising their nokia, shoes, or [email protected] garbage!

Now that viagra sells direct anc much cheaper, I hope the idiots will stop with the [email protected] spams now that their market has been blown up LOL


----------



## bright-roof (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice selection, just goes to show spam comes in all shapes and forms


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

...but...but...she said her and her hot single friends wanted to party all night AND give me a free iPad!!!


----------



## FixItFranky (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh gross I can't even look at the cans. My mum used to feed us that spam crap when we were kids. Terrible, terrible stuff


----------



## kyoko (Feb 23, 2014)

Honestly, i don't know what spam is...I that a kind of fruit? or a meal name?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Spam is canned meat that some people like and others don't. You'll find it in the grocery aisle near canned tuna & chicken. 

Barb


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> Spam is canned meat that some people like and others don't. You'll find it in the grocery aisle near canned tuna & chicken.
> 
> Barb


Its also the slang term for people that just join and post to advertise sites/things for free.


----------



## TedLeger (Feb 24, 2014)

*Spam*

This thread certainly got milked!


----------



## ehoez (May 12, 2008)

link dot com. lol


----------



## richo1234 (Jun 1, 2014)

love your spam pic so much i had to copy it for some mates facespace page had to lol.cheers


----------

